

Show HN: Bring-a-Thing - manage who brings what to a party (RailsRumble) - jhsu
http://wny-ruby-represent.r12.railsrumble.com/

======
jhsu
Hey, hackernews.

Our team created an app to help manage who brings what to a party. Simply
'Host a Party' and add items you want people to bring. Share the link and
people can volunteer to bring items on the list.

Thanks for taking the time! Seems lots of people are sharing their railsrumble
entries, so thought we'd share our entry. We're pretty proud of what we were
able to accomplish in the 48-hour period and would appreciate any feedback.

Our team page: <http://railsrumble.com/entries/364-wny-ruby-represent> .

